# gulping air...



## abazoo (Jan 6, 2014)

Dear Kayrah had her pup teeth out thursday and that eve I gave her canned food a couple times... She was making snorting sounds eating so fast and looking down at her, she suddenly looked so round! I made the connection and went to get her gas relief meds and it subsided. Finishing off the can today and she's needed the gas med everytime! My girls don't normally get canned food, but wondering if she'll ever be able to slow down enough to have it safely...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I had a bowl with raised bits in them for my sheltie that they had to go round,so they didn't eat so fast,can't remember what they were called,have a look on Amazon.


----------

